# Identify Watch Help



## widgetwilk (May 9, 2008)

I would very much like to know more about this watch, I was told it was given to soldiers in the first world war, but cannot find out anything about it,

if you need more details I will try and get them, my son has the watch at the moment.

thanks Ann


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It is what's known as a _Half Hunter_ pocket watch.

Can't tell the maker from this photograph, but if you search Google for "Half Hunter", you'll find out about them.

Or a little definition here.

They're not military time pieces particularly, but some soldiers may have taken them to war.


----------



## widgetwilk (May 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> It is what's known as a _Half Hunter_ pocket watch.
> 
> Can't tell the maker from this photograph, but if you search Google for "Half Hunter", you'll find out about them.
> 
> ...


Thanks Silver Hawk for quick reply, I did know it was a Half Hunter,

I just wanted to find out if what I was told was true, as it was told by a 'expert' on the Antiques Roadshow. but my searching reveals nothing, will try and get some marking from it,

thanks again.


----------



## widgetwilk (May 9, 2008)

widgetwilk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > It is what's known as a _Half Hunter_ pocket watch.
> ...


*Solved, it was given as a present to all who went into the Army, is it not valuable,*

it is Swiss made, Medana, gold plated, 1910-1915.

thank you for your interest.


----------

